# laticrete thinsets



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

what is the difference in laticrete 255 mulitmax and the 4-xlt? Which is more expensive? I was reading about the 2 on the laticrete site and both say the same thing.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

What's the application?

4XLT is for large format tile.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I know the 4xlt uses laticretes new water dispersion technology...while the 2 are very similar, I think the 4xlt is a little better.
Can't remember if I ever tried the 255, but I use the 4xlt all the time


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

well thats why im confused. Both say non sag. bothe say for setting large tile. the 255 says it has kevlar in it. What that means xactly im not sure.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

bluebird5 said:


> well thats why im confused. Both say non sag. bothe say for setting large tile. the 255 says it has kevlar in it. What that means xactly im not sure.


The Kevlar is what makes it no-sag...


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

That's a 1000 posts...yay for me!! Lol


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

jarvis design said:


> That's a 1000 posts...yay for me!! Lol


Don'tcha gits to join the secret club now?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

HS345 said:


> Don'tcha gits to join the secret club now?


Don't know what you're talking about :shifty:

Mike....


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

jarvis design said:


> The Kevlar is what makes it no-sag...


And bulletproof.:whistling


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

bluebird5 said:


> well thats why im confused. Both say non sag. bothe say for setting large tile. the 255 says it has kevlar in it. What that means xactly im not sure.


I'm waiting for an opening to try the 4 xlt, as far as I know they're very similar but the xlt is specifically for large format tile.
255 is $33 bux a bag and is 40lbs and has right about the same coverage as the 50lb bags. The pot life on the 255 is insane!! For me, its very versitle for my SOP but I wouldn't use it for a 1,000sq ft floor unless the people wanna spend megabux :laughing:

Another good option on large floors but not large tile is Sure Set @ $20 bux a bag. Its a medium bed so you can build up with it. Directions say you don't have to burn tile but when I used it I did it anyway.
Opie will know more about the 4xlt price etc... I think he uses that alot


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

here is what XLT is for. this is a 36x36 3/4 peice of marble. Set with a 1/2 notch trowel and pushed into place and did not drop. It was held for maybe 5 minutes to set


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

the 255 is the mack daddy thinset for stickyness. i think its 28 a bag for me. the XLT is for Xtra Large Tile that is what is stands for. Xlt is 18 a bag for me. The sureset snoop is reffering to i like the 220 myself better. it even has blue gritt and glitter in it. I like that the best of their thinsets.


XLT also has the sut control system in the thinset so its not super dusty when ya pour opne the bag. Also the XLT in the bag you go to pick it up and it feels like a 25 lb bag of grout.


I have to run have 5 ceiling fans to hang. Will be back later on more info


----------

